# Fruit Fly Question.



## bluebman52 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi there,

I've got a fruit fly culture in a plastic container with a peice of screen (fairly coarse, so that the flies can get in and out) over the top, which i've then placed in my enclosure.

My hope was that they would crawl through the screen and explore the enclosure. This, so far, has not happened. They seem to like huddling up in their container. Is there any good way I can coax them out of their container?

I put the whole container in there because I felt it would be an easier way for a constant supply of food for my L1 nymphs once they hatch.

Thanks!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 20, 2007)

Put a bit of banana in the tank with it, that'll get em out


----------



## bluebman52 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't want the mantids to get stuck in the banana though. Will they have a problem with that? and won't that lead to mould and rotten gooey-ness in my tank? lol


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 20, 2007)

not if u replace it every few days  , didnt think bout the mantis getting stuck :roll: , but i think thats the only way your gonna get the flys out :?


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

That generally won't work well as the culture will dry out. Keep the cultures capped and when you get alot of flies tap out however many you need to feed the mantids.


----------



## tuckerboy (Aug 11, 2007)

mantis like eating banana...!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

If you shake the container, all the flies will go up, right? Just keep shaking it.


----------

